# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Getting new lighting



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

So I managed to convince my wife that I really need to upgrade my lighting, mainly because she's tired of me "futzing around" with cheap alternatives.

My options are:

1. Replacing the magnetic ballasts in the new (though still cheap) GE shop lights I just bought with electronic ballasts. These new fixtures are probably better as they are now than what I have been using, which are super cheap Lights of America coil/capacitor fixtures. Actually I was surprised to find two separate magnetic ballasts in each of the double bulb fixtures, so I suppose I could just use them as they are for a while, but why waste my wife's sudden generosity? Can I keep using my four new T12 bulbs if I go with the electronic ballasts, or do I need all new T8 bulbs?

2. Buying a compact fluorescent lighting kit from AHsupply. These seem like the better source of light, but i don't like the lack of versatility or the bulb arrangement, though I do like their reflector set-up (do they sell them separately?). Assuming I got the 2 X 55 watt bright kit, I would have a bright strip of light down the center of the tank, which according to their 162% efficiency rating should be enough for my 55 gal, but how would it affect plant growth that isn't directly below the light?

3. Buying either two double or one triple strip light from Bigals. These are both made by Allglass, but while I'm pretty sure the triple strips are electronic, I'm not sure if the double bulb strips have magnetic or electronic ballasts. I checked Allglass' web-site but they don't have anymore info than Bigals, anyone know? They do all come full of bulbs, which makes up for the high price of the fixtures a bit.

I'm not saying that money is no object, but I think I could swing any of these three options. Though unless there is really a huge difference in performance I'd probably just go with the cheapest alternative. I am fairly handy with setting up and wiring electrical gizmos, so level of difficulty isn't a big deal, though I suspect I'd have to make another actual hood (groan) if i went with the compact fluorescents.

_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

So I managed to convince my wife that I really need to upgrade my lighting, mainly because she's tired of me "futzing around" with cheap alternatives.

My options are:

1. Replacing the magnetic ballasts in the new (though still cheap) GE shop lights I just bought with electronic ballasts. These new fixtures are probably better as they are now than what I have been using, which are super cheap Lights of America coil/capacitor fixtures. Actually I was surprised to find two separate magnetic ballasts in each of the double bulb fixtures, so I suppose I could just use them as they are for a while, but why waste my wife's sudden generosity? Can I keep using my four new T12 bulbs if I go with the electronic ballasts, or do I need all new T8 bulbs?

2. Buying a compact fluorescent lighting kit from AHsupply. These seem like the better source of light, but i don't like the lack of versatility or the bulb arrangement, though I do like their reflector set-up (do they sell them separately?). Assuming I got the 2 X 55 watt bright kit, I would have a bright strip of light down the center of the tank, which according to their 162% efficiency rating should be enough for my 55 gal, but how would it affect plant growth that isn't directly below the light?

3. Buying either two double or one triple strip light from Bigals. These are both made by Allglass, but while I'm pretty sure the triple strips are electronic, I'm not sure if the double bulb strips have magnetic or electronic ballasts. I checked Allglass' web-site but they don't have anymore info than Bigals, anyone know? They do all come full of bulbs, which makes up for the high price of the fixtures a bit.

I'm not saying that money is no object, but I think I could swing any of these three options. Though unless there is really a huge difference in performance I'd probably just go with the cheapest alternative. I am fairly handy with setting up and wiring electrical gizmos, so level of difficulty isn't a big deal, though I suspect I'd have to make another actual hood (groan) if i went with the compact fluorescents.

_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i have 2x55 on a tank 48 inches wide, 18 tall, and 12 deep. probably about the same size as yours. the ahsupply lights are great on it. i have it fairly centered in the tank, all the plants have been growing fine, no real worry about the front or back being too dark. you COULD do 4x55 if you want to go nuts, your plants will grow like beautiful weeds, but you'll need CO2 in there definitely. my vote goes for the ahsupply PCs. i'd give them more than 2 thumbs up if i could. i think you can get reflectors seperately, just call... but why? they come with the bright light kits.

JP


----------



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

>> i have it fairly centered in the tank, all the plants have been growing fine, no real worry about the front or back being too dark <<

So you don't find that when the plants grow up to the top of the tank, they start leaning towards the light? My fear is that even though the intensity is there, since the light isn't as evenly spread out over the top of the tank, the growth will be biased towards the light strips.

>> i think you can get reflectors seperately, just call... but why? <<

I was thinking about incorporating just their nifty reflectors into my custom NO fluorescent/electronic ballast hood.

_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The AH Supply reflectors are made for CF lights. Using them with NO bulbs would not give you near as much light as you might think.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

lol, using NO bulbs doesn't even give you as much light as one might think







my light is sorta centered... i dunno, i have the normal glass hinged cover things, it's right over the middle glass piece, which is a bit close to the back. maybe 3/5 from the front







anyway, i have taller plants in the back so they are going straight up to the light, and my shorter front plants are just short, so it doesn't matter. the reflectors do a good job of spreading the light around. if you went with 4x55, you'd have to go with CO2 and other stuff, but you would be able to grow anything you could possibly want







but honestly, a 2x55 is fine to start, and adding another 2x55 later isn't a big deal at all, so you can go by steps if you'd like. hope this helps!

JP


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

PS you can buy hoods from ahsupply (very basic, but they work fine) or i can send you some plans if you want. no biggee


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Power compacts give off a little more light per watt than t8s or t12s, and the reflector makes a big difference. From your choices, AH seems the best alternative. Of course if money really was no object for you, and you wanted a even higher light level than 2 watts per gallon, I'd suggest the JBJ fixture that I sell for $270 that includes 4 55 watt bulbs.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

>> PS you can buy hoods from ahsupply (very basic, but they work fine) or i can send you some plans if you want. no biggee <<

Making hood and stands etc is no problem, its just that if I've got time to be out in my shop working on something, it had best be overpriced custom furniture to sell.

>> Power compacts give off a little more light per watt than t8s or t12s, and the reflector makes a big difference. <<

How much of a difference really? This is my biggest hesitation with the 2 X 55 set; I'd like to be getting around 3 wpg, but I'm not sure how much credit to give their 162% reflectors. I don't want to go with the 4 X 55 set because even without the 162% thats more light than I want for my itty bitty 55. I've been having really good consistency with my DIY co2 (weekly bottle exchanges keeps me at 26 mg/l), but if I was going to go with any more than 3 wpg I'd want to set up a pressurized co2 system, which I'm not ready for........yet. There are rumors that i may be allowed to get a 75 or 80 gallon tank this spring after we move to a new house, so setting up a pressure system for a couple of tanks is probably my next project.

>> Of course if money really was no object for you.... <<

>> I'm not saying that money is no object.... <<










The same portion of my brain that urges me to recycle, compost, and scrounge for used lumber, prevents me from buying anything that ready-made. Of course if i found one at a yard sale for 50 bucks it would be a whole different story.

_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

On my 55g I started out with 2x55W PC diy Co2, and I was able to grow any ground cover plant I wanted. I originally started with NO 160W. When I switched over there was a BIG difference! Now that I have a pressurized setup I added another 2X36W
If I want I could change the bulbs to 55W and be a 4W per gallon. PC are great









Moe


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I will second what Moe noted. That 160 watts of shop lights gives less usable light than 110 watts of AH Supply fixtures. I now run 4 x 55 over my 55 gallon tank and it grows a jungle every week.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Sicklid (Feb 27, 2003)

>> On my 55g I started out with 2x55W PC diy Co2, and I was able to grow any ground cover plant I wanted. I originally started with NO 160W. When I switched over there was a BIG difference! <<

>> I will second what Moe noted. That 160 watts of shop lights gives less usable light than 110 watts of AH Supply fixtures <<

K, that settles it for me. Exactly the sort of specific personal experience I was looking for. Thanks guys









_*BlackMesaDesigns*_


----------

